# Parenting an IBS child



## Family in Turmoil (Oct 19, 2009)

Even before they are born we begin our job of doing what is best for them and taking care of them. Once they arrive their needs are easy to fulfill (clean diaper, milk, sleep, and lots of love and attention).But, now... living with a child who has IBS... the rules have changed! I know how difficult this has been for me over the past two or three years as my daughter has gone from "an occasional digestive problem" to a "full blown IBS-D" case.She has missed so much school, so many social events with friends, family get-togethers, church, and life in general. She is crabby, angry, sad, defensive, and upset with her friends and most of the family for "not understanding" her condition.I have gone through quite a process as well. I learned (through the help of a counselor) that I am grieving (just like she is). While she grieves the loss of all the things she thought she was going to be at this age - I am grieving those same things. I'm having to change my mental picture of what I thought would be happening at this point in our lives.I know that our children have a terrible condition. Let's help support one another.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I have IBS and I know how I feel with it and I am also a Mom and I know I'd feel loads worse if one of my kids had this instead of me. So my heart goes out to you and other parents of IBS'ers.Well tell us what have you all tried to manage her Diarrhea? Maybe we can help you find something that works for her.All the bestBQ


----------



## Shane22 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have recently lost my job through IBS. Right now I am too innebriated to discuss the point but because of your missive I wanted to mark that I had read it and would like to respond in your daughter's defence. Please PM me [Editor's note: removed email address] and I will offer you some advice on a teenager's perspective of IBS: Been there done that. I am married with 4 children and 5 grand children. I will not respond without your expressed permission.Shane Ward


----------

